# need some tips and advice please



## digitalservices (Jan 29, 2011)

my first assinment next month is for a birthday party where 100 or so people will be there and im hired to take pictures. what lens should i use and any other tips will be appriciated please.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha well thats gonna be fun. Be sure to have a few drinks before you go lol jk. Without being aware of where this is going to be going on its really hard to say. But I would cover both grounds, wide and zoom.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you done any previous group and single portrait work before ?

What lenses do you have already ?


----------



## digitalservices (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for your quick reply.. its gona be indoors i will be going to this place a few days before the party.


----------



## digitalservices (Jan 29, 2011)

only a few portraits i have a 18-42mm and a 70-300mm these 2 lenses. im new at this and thru a friend i got this assinment.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2011)

Will this be an indoor event?
Do you have an external flash?
Do you know what kind of images are expected from you ?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 30, 2011)

Indoor?  If so, do you have an external flash?  Can you trigger it off camera?  

We need more info!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## radiorickm (Jan 31, 2011)

There are many more challenges, outside of the equipment arena.

You should become familiar with the family. Know who the parents/grandparents or other important people are, and get them interacting with the birthday person. 

There will be bunches of family interactions. Candids of these are usually good.

You'll also get a buch of "we only see each other once every 5 years" picture requests... be prepared for that.


----------



## iSee (Jan 31, 2011)

Things you need to consider:
-Time of day
-Pictures you _need_ to take: blowing out the candles, opening of presents, etc. (so   think about important birthday moments and be ready for them.
-Who are the direct family members? What does the person paying you want pictures of
-Is the house well-lit or will it be dim? Depending on that many variables can change

Lenses? Something for low-light and portraits if you got it. Like a 50mm f/1.8. A wide angle is a good idea, telephoto if you got it, 18-55mm is always a default too. Be familiar with your flash, make sure you can use it. 

The difference between taking photos on your own and being hired is that when you miss moments on the job, you can't go back and try again. So you gotta be ready to use your equipment. Fully charged batteries with a back up, a big empty SD card with a back up, and clean lenses. Possibly a tripod too, for formal, staged photos.


----------

